# iphoto converted to a clip



## Mumonkan (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,
Using Windows i would know the answer! I want to send a clip photo (Jpeg) to my telephone but i see no way of doing this as there is no "Save As"
Any suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might help you look at page 11 and it will help with adding attachments to email http://ptgmedia.pearsoncmg.com/images/9780321961136/samplepages/0321961137.pdf


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 26, 2014)

I am not quite sure what you mean... I am not looking for info how to add an attachment to an e-mail, nor could i work out what you meant by page 11 as the pages are not numbered.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The page are numbered otherwise I would not have said it and you have not stated clearly what you attempting all you have said is sending to my phone.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

OH and emailing the picture to yourself will allow you to get it on your phone if you have the email app.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

In most programs, if you hold OPTION while clicking the FILE menu... the option for SAVE will become SAVE AS...

That will allow you to save the file out of iPhoto and then email it to your phone.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Some tips for IPhoto 10 essential tips for photo editing in iPhoto and Preview - How to - Macworld UK


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 26, 2014)

Many thanks to you both. I shall now spend some time sorting this out.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 26, 2014)

A somewhat late feedback: My Gigaset phone offered a software to allow me to transfer Clips and Sounds from my Mac to the phone. A good example of reading the manual first before asking questions! A clip took all of ten seconds to transfer using Bluetooth, and then i just had to send it to the correct number.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear you got it sorted


----------

